# Group therapy is over



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

Today was my last day of group therapy. It was pretty intense and our group really came together over the semester and I'm really going to miss it. Has anyone ever felt this way after a group before? I will probably never see any of them again, but I felt closer to them than anyone else in a long time.


----------



## Nutnutnut (Jun 2, 2007)

Rofl I was about to say there's lots of therapy topics of a sudden until I realised I was not in coping with SA forum but in the therapy forum.

*Uh, free bump*


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

I found someone from my group on facebook. Should I message her? The reason I looked cause at the end of the group she jokingly threatened the group that she was gonna facebook stalk us and check up on us.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Yes, definitely keep that friendship going. I had a group cmmunication class in college where we all cried the last day of class. It was weird how we came together.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> Yes, definitely keep that friendship going. I had a group cmmunication class in college where we all cried the last day of class. It was weird how we came together.


I facebook stalked her though lol that's kinda snoopy isn't it? I'm a bit intimidate by her profile of 200+ friends to my 1 friend too.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

please, does anyone have any advice? I feel weird having searched out her facebook.


----------



## meesha327 (Mar 15, 2007)

Be her friend! You know her already! Facebook is so informal that even when random people friend me from my school I accept even if I don't know them. It's not weird at all.


----------



## Phobos (Jun 14, 2006)

Yeah, I feel the same. I completed a series of CBT group sessions in August, and I still miss it. While it has made me better at coping in general, I feel I still have a long way to go. The foundation is still not solid enough that I can just go out and socialize, and I'm wondering how the Hell my CBT group could possibly ever be replaced (in terms of the "quality" of the people in that group) without taking another series of sessions with a new group.

Well, nothing for it but to press on and hope for the best.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Isnt it funny that people you have genuinely shared yourself with, warts and all, should be the ones you would feel closest to.

Wonder if theres a lesson to be learned there.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i had my group therapy finish without me, i got really sick near the last few weeks.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

daaaaave said:


> please, does anyone have any advice? I feel weird having searched out her facebook.


I am not sure about continuing the friendship. It depends on the role of the class - was it supposed to be anonymous? Realistically, you wil be making more friends the way you did in this group. Those are skills .


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Daaaaave (I always try to get the correct # of A's, hah),

I think you should most definitely add her! It's pretty normal for people to look each other up. That's what the search box is for, after all. You should definitely keep in touch, as I'm sure you all bonded quite well from your description. It sounds like a great experience.


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

I've never been to a therapy group. Sounds interesting. It seems like most of you all liked it. I wouldn't even know where to start.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

Well I still haven't added anyone. I am scared cause I have no friends on facebook so I don't know how you get started when everyone else has 100+ friends and they'd be like "uh, you have 1 friend".


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Would the people in your group really criticize you for that?


----------

